# really confused about police certificate - IEC



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Im waiting for the opening of 2013 IEC program for polish citizens so I can apply straight away. I have already got my police certificates from Poland and UK (where i currently live). But few days ago going through IEC website I clicked on a link with regards to police certificates (it was general info refering to immigrating and working in Canada etc) and it said police certificate should be issued max 3 months prior to the date of the application. If that's true then I have a probem because I sorted my certificates 4 months ago. Then I've heard they are valid for 6 months and somehwere else that they are valid 12 months, can someone please explain? I have all my neccesary documents prepared and not sure if I should ask for more recent certificates.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can give it a try using the police certs you have but you may be rejected. If you can get new ones in line with the stated requirements on the IEC website you may be better to do so.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Police certificates have no validity date, it's up to whoever has requested them to decide how current they need to be... if the IEC site says 3 months then that's what I would go with.

I can't remember the details since I applied for my police certs only after I had started the IEC application process.


----------

